# Battery Being drained



## foolfully (Feb 27, 2015)

Yesterday my keychain wouldn't lock the doors but I could lock the doors using the button on the doors. The keychain would unlock the doors but wouldnt lock the door to make the horn beep. The yellow exclamation mark light was on the dash too but I put air in my tires so I thought that would fix it but this morning my battery is dead. I guess the yellowlight is something else besides air. 

Thanks, 2011 Rogue SLAWD


----------

